# Speedstream 4200 port forwarding problem w/ PS2/3, won't allow online hosting



## Genocide (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok, I have a Linksys WRT54G router as well as a Speedstream 4200. Every time I try forwarding ports to the Static IP of my PS3 I get this error message:

NAPT Server IP address is not a valid LAN host address.

And whenever I try it with the DMZ, I get this error message:

DMZ host IP address is not a valid LAN host address.

Unplugging the one ethernet cord on my Speedstream will kick me offline on here, so I do I fix this where I can be online on my computers, and my game systems at the same time? And allow me to host my own games online. Help would be VERY appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have two NAT layers, which makes port forwarding a real issue. Configure the 4200 in bridge mode to bypass it's NAT layer, then just manage the port forwarding on the Linksys.


----------



## Genocide (Apr 18, 2008)

The 4200 is the modem, does that make a difference, and how do I do the bridge thing without screwing stuff up?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Genocide said:


> The 4200 is the modem, does that make a difference, and how do I do the bridge thing without screwing stuff up?


http://www.phoenixthesmeg.byethost16.com/howto/sss4200.html


----------



## Genocide (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok, theres a problem, I have 3 computers, it says to hook the modem to my computer, but if I unplug the one cord plugged into the modem, I lose internet on all 3 computers, so how do I do this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You plug the cord from your computer DIRECTLY into the modem for the configuration steps, then you can reconnect the router.


----------



## Genocide (Apr 18, 2008)

So wait, to do this, I need to knock myself offline? Then after done configuring I can rehook everything back up the way it was?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you're turning the modem/router into a standard modem. So, you'll have to reconfigure the router to connect to a PPPoE device, and you may have to enter the account name/password in the WAN configuration of the router as well, depending on your specific DSL account requirements.


----------



## Genocide (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok, I put the Speedstream in bridge mode, but when I hit enable, I lost internet. So when I went onto the Linksys, I put in the username/password for the PPPoE, I still didn't have internet, so what is the problem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you configure for PPPoE in the WAN section of the router? Are you sure it's not PPPoA?

Do you get a connect light on the modem?


----------

